# Pouch Shape



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been cutting my pouches in a rectangular shape, and placing the hole for the band at an equal distance from the two sides and the end. Since I started slingshoting I have had two pouches tear out to the side of the band and the pouches were made from two different types of leather. One made from suede and the other a from smooth leather and both were 5/64 inch thick.

What about the shape of the hole for the band? What about some kind of reinforcement? What about a different shape....bowtie or butterfly shape (which I am going to use to replace the pouch that broke this morning)? Thicker leather? Broken pouches is part of the game?

?????


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bbshooter said:


> I have been cutting my pouches in a rectangular shape, and placing the hole for the band at an equal distance from the two sides and the end. Since I started slingshoting I have had two pouches tear out to the side of the band and the pouches were made from two different types of leather. One made from suede and the other a from smooth leather and both were 5/64 inch thick.
> 
> What about the shape of the hole for the band? What about some kind of reinforcement? What about a different shape....bowtie or butterfly shape (which I am going to use to replace the pouch that broke this morning)? Thicker leather? Broken pouches is part of the game?
> 
> ?????


Were these two of many that have torn, or the only two you have used?

Leather will break down sooner or later. leather is of different qualities and even in a good quality leather (one with good strength for a pouch) it will have irregularities in various places in the hide. Thus weak spots.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I have been cutting my pouches in a rectangular shape, and placing the hole for the band at an equal distance from the two sides and the end. Since I started slingshoting I have had two pouches tear out to the side of the band and the pouches were made from two different types of leather. One made from suede and the other a from smooth leather and both were 5/64 inch thick.
> 
> What about the shape of the hole for the band? What about some kind of reinforcement? What about a different shape....bowtie or butterfly shape (which I am going to use to replace the pouch that broke this morning)? Thicker leather? Broken pouches is part of the game?
> 
> ?????


Were these two of many that have torn, or the only two you have used?

Leather will break down sooner or later. leather is of different qualities and even in a good quality leather (one with good strength for a pouch) it will have irregularities in various places in the hide. Thus weak spots.
[/quote]

The first pouch that broke was approximately 3 months ago and probably had about 2000 bb shots on it. It was a small pouch 5/8 by 2 inches. Some would say (as I did) that 2000 shots was a very good number when I replaced it. However, when the pouch broke this morning, it broke in the same way the first one did, to the side of where the band was tied. It may be that I am beating a dead horse but I have been wondering if there wasn't another shape that may be structurally stronger or more aerodynamic.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

If you add a tension release like in this rough sketch you will lessen the chances of a pouch hole tearing.









I have used this for over 20 years and never had a pouch tear at the pouch holes..


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Nico said:


> If you add a tension release like in this rough sketch you will lessen the chances of a pouch hole tearing.
> 
> View attachment 3077
> 
> ...


Nico, thank you for your suggestion. At this time I have six slingshots that are the same shape and size. Each slingshot has been a test bed for different band attachments at the fork. It is now time to start working on what is the best pouch shape and size.

I see that besides the tension release cut to the inside of the pouch hole, you are also using an oval pouch with squared off ends. I will make a pouch like yours and add it to the list of long term testing. Thanks for the idea's.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've used Nico's way after seeing it somewhere on this forum. I don't think it particularly reduces stress, but it makes for a smaller hole and therefore stronger sides. It's a good solution for when you have a taper and the ends are wider than the middle.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

That is a good ideaby nico


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've posted a blog entry with some more ideas.

http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-201-pouch-designs/


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I had never seen anybody else use stress relieve slots except Blue and myself in the past until Nico's post. I guess great minds travel together! -- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It was probably you that I saw before. Here's some by joseph_curwen:


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I had never seen anybody else use stress relieve slots except Blue and myself in the past until Nico's post. I guess great minds travel together! -- Tex


Thank you Tex,

Yes my father taught me to use the stress release slots when he taught me to cut pouches way back when I was about 9 years old that was 26 years ago for me. He never really explained it completely except that he said any slingshot pouch made in this way was good and long lasting.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I cut my pouches 7/8 wide by 2-1/4 inch long the hole is made with a regular type of office hole punch with with 1/4 inch of material left at the end and the edges. I favor slick finished leater for the outside for a smooth release. Thin leather flies better1/16th inch thick. And by the time it stretches and fluffs out a bit it still works fine.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I've used Nico's way after seeing it somewhere on this forum. I don't think it particularly reduces stress, but it makes for a smaller hole and therefore stronger sides. It's a good solution for when you have a taper and the ends are wider than the middle.


Bill cuts the holes in his pouches like that; they're great!


----------

